# Triple Bypass registration 2010



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Started at noon MST and is already closed in about two hours!

I hit register about 5 seconds after it opened and got in.

Fortunately I told friends who were interested to NOT wait until they got home after work, but to sign up immediately. So it's on them if they didn't take my advice.

If they are part of our regular group, we'll be scrounging for entries later and I'll be saying "I told you so".


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*33 minutes... bummer*

A friend called the Active site and was told it filled in 33 minutes. Ten of us were planning to come up from Fort Worth. Oops -- now it's four.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Slartibartfast said:


> A friend called the Active site and was told it filled in 33 minutes. Ten of us were planning to come up from Fort Worth. Oops -- now it's four.


Guess it's all of us Texas riders who are filling the event. I know for sure two other friends here got in. Just haven't heard from the others.

If we lived in that area, we could just ride the route any weekend. Wouldn't that be nice. 

I suppose we could do that anyway but it's more fun with 3,500 "friends", although some of the forum regulars from there don't seem to think so.


----------



## COKid (Feb 12, 2009)

I got in at noon and get two spots for me and a friend. 33 minutes is ridiculous.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll choose some other Saturday, put 50 bucks in my pocket, live like a king, and come home with money left over. I don't understand the attraction of spending so much money to ride in a huge crowd.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*Hmmm... I must be doubly nuts...*

Not only ride in a huge crowd, but drive 14 hours to ride on terrain and in altitude I totally can't train for...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

cartmaniac said:


> I'll choose some other Saturday, put 50 bucks in my pocket, live like a king, and come home with money left over. I don't understand the attraction of spending so much money to ride in a huge crowd.


You don't just get a T-shirt. You get a jersey!

As for training, it doesn't get much flatter than the Texas panhandle. But if you can handle headwinds, you can certainly handle climbs!

I would not drive 14 hours though. At least for a one day ride.

You need something like this to justify 14 hours. See crmbt.com


----------



## Roadiedvm (Apr 29, 2007)

cartmaniac said:


> I don't understand the attraction of spending so much money to ride in a huge crowd.


Well, the beer and food after the ride taste great and the jersey is seriously cool. The ride's pretty good too.

I was one of those who hit the registration button as soon as the clock changed from 11:59 to 12:00, just to be sure of getting in. I agree that 33 minutes or whatever it was is crazy but Team Evergreen can't do anything about that. They have no control over the registration cap. There was discussion last year of making it a two day event: Bergen Park to Avon on Saturday then back on Sunday. I don't know where that stands but the last three years, the ride has closed out in, I believe, 11 days (2008), 36 hours (2009) and now 33 minutes. Will 2011 be measured in seconds?


----------



## schwartzw (Feb 17, 2009)

Couple co-workers and I got in. Be my first time for this ride. Good thing I have a few months to get ready.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

If anyone decides they can't use their entry, please let me know. I was able to get in, but I wasn't able to register my wife before registration closed.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Group of 10 * $140 = $1140. I'll drive sag for y'all and throw in some beer. 

wow 3500 * $145 = *Half Million Dollar Budget*


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Group of 10 * $140 = $1140. I'll drive sag for y'all and throw in some beer.


If you sag like you multiply, I'll pass.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

cartmaniac said:


> I'll choose some other Saturday, put 50 bucks in my pocket, live like a king, and come home with money left over. I don't understand the attraction of spending so much money to ride in a huge crowd.


Its being a part of something bigger than you on your bike.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Roadiedvm said:


> I agree that 33 minutes or whatever it was is crazy but Team Evergreen can't do anything about that.


Sure they can. They can raise the cost of entry until demand equals supply.

Frankly, they are foolish not to (and there are ways to do it without creating a backlash).

Paul


----------



## wioutdoors (Jan 9, 2008)

Check out the Denver/CO Craigslist. Entries popping up already!


----------



## schwartzw (Feb 17, 2009)

wioutdoors said:


> Check out the Denver/CO Craigslist. Entries popping up already!


None for sale. Just dozens of people looking to buy.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

wioutdoors said:


> Check out the Denver/CO Craigslist. Entries popping up already!


Looks to me like everything on CL was people looking for entries.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

I got in... My registration cleared at 12:16.  Everything went perfectly smoothly! I actually got on a computer at my orthopedist's office to do it (separated shoulder... crash on Lookout Mountain), interrupting my appointment :aureola: . Now I could use some training tips! It'll be my first time doing anything like this.


----------



## CTS (Jan 18, 2010)

*Triple Bypass Entries Available through CTS!!*

Carmichael Training Systems still has entries available for the Triple Bypass for our camp athletes! Anyone who attends our camp will not only become stronger and more efficient on the bike, but will receive an entry into the ride! Please view our website, http://www.trainright.com/camps.asp?uid=4758, for more details. The spots are going fast, so be sure to give us a call today at 866.355.0645 or email [email protected] if you are interested.
Cheers!


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

I always see the forum about crashing the triple. Just a fair warning. If you dont have a bracelet you will get caught. They have police and chaperones looking for bracelets. When the ride follows I-70 for 30 miles, there are police all over. Be careful. I think you need to show the bracelet before they let you onto I-70. Also, they have numbers that have to be visible on your bike. The difficulty is not the bracelet but the number plates. I think your best bet would be to start at the bottom of Loveland Pass and then finish the ride.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

*Crashing*



frntrngcactus said:


> I always see the forum about crashing the triple. Just a fair warning. If you dont have a bracelet you will get caught. They have police and chaperones looking for bracelets. When the ride follows I-70 for 30 miles, there are police all over. Be careful. I think you need to show the bracelet before they let you onto I-70. Also, they have numbers that have to be visible on your bike. The difficulty is not the bracelet but the number plates. I think your best bet would be to start at the bottom of Loveland Pass and then finish the ride.


I didn't do it last year, but the year before the Sheriff was at the start checking bracelets for 103 was technically closed except for residents. Then the next police checkpoint was going over the damn in Dillon (year before Swan Mtn Road). I don't think they would fine you, but they can stop you at these spots. I don't see how they could keep you off the frontage roads on I-70 or the interstate itself. Also don't see how they could keep you from going over Loveland or Vail passes with all the car traffic and summer riders from Frisco.


----------

